
Global Rich List - andrijac
http://globalrichlist.com/
======
vividmind
This is a great site, I like the idea and how it's implemented! Definitely
makes you think.

~~~
vividmind
One disadvantage though - it stops working after 107,565 position. You
could've included some wealthy guys stats as well. Not that I earn that much,
but it would be interesting to see the perspective :)

